# Recommended fingers rest for compound



## instinktivfling

Greetings, I'm new here. I'm looking for an improvement from the Nap flipper rest for shooting fingers instinctive. WB blocks view of my target. Is there a fall-away full containment rest you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## Harperman

instinktivfling said:


> Greetings, I'm new here. I'm looking for an improvement from the Nap flipper rest for shooting fingers instinctive. WB blocks view of my target. Is there a fall-away full containment rest you would recommend? Thanks


Somebody on here was reporting success with a QAD drop away containment rest, I cant remember who though....Maybe they will post up and help 'ya out???......I've tried a Whisker Bisket, and a drop away, both are do-able with Fingers,, but neither is suitable for Me personally...Good Luck!............Jim


----------



## eric schmaus

BOHO and Mitchell both use drop aways and say they work great, I never tried one. I did try a WB on my last bow with less than spectacular results,could NOT get that thing to work! I'll stick with my NAP plunger rest and center rest flippers. Both are great finger rests, the NAP plunger rest is imo the best!


----------



## whiskeyonsunday

i shoot fingers and have a ripcord code red, and ive had no problem with it at all.


----------



## donmorrison

The most prevalent pro setup would be a Beiter Plunger with a Cavalier Free Flyte flipper rest. I tried a drop away without much success.


----------



## Z Barebow

I shoot the same as you.

I use a springy. I don't shoot enough to keep my form in check to attempt a drop away. A possible rest might be the Octane Rest. It is a full containment but the top is notched, so you should be able to see your arrow. But I do not have any experience with it.


----------



## mitchell

I've had great success with the QAD. From what I have been told, it stays up longer than the Code Red, which is the only other one I have tried. I found the Code Red to be quieter. I did have one set up that I ran into problems with the Red; it may have been curable but I just took it off. I have a couple I bought off of ebay so I may try them again later in the summer.

I shot bare shafts out to 30 yds with the QAD with no issues. Do not get the cheapest version though; it does have issues with bounce.

All this stuff seems to have a personal side to it so I can't promise you an outcome. I can say that the QAD worked well for me.

Cato


----------



## wirenut583

The Vapor Trail limb driver is a rest worth trying I shot it for about a year,and loved it. My only thing is I practice/target shoot what I hunt with and I have to keep it simple so I am not worrying every step of my shot that some mech item will not fail. Thus I am a finger shooter, duh.


----------



## b0w_bender

For Hunting I use the Whisker Biscuit, their super easy to tune and relatively idiot proof in the field.

On my indoor bow I use a magnetic flipper stye rest of my own design and a cushion plunger.


----------



## nwjhl

I have alot of success with the Bodoodle Timberdoodle.


----------



## jshooter

I'll second the Timberdoodle. Although it's not a drop away, it's a very forgiving rest and has a reasonable amount of adjustment.


----------



## 2413gary

I shoot a springy and always will but I have shot a Bomar rest similar to bodoole and was very forgiving and easy to tune


----------



## marcusjb

I also use the Timberdoodle and I've found it to be fairly easy to use. Any finger rest is a compromise. The Timberdoodle has quite a few adjustments and holds the arrow fairly well, although obviously not nearly as well as a Whisker Biscuit or a drop away.


----------



## Coodster

I tried a tropy taker pronghorn this week and plesantly surprised with the results i'm getting so far with inital tune, bare shaft is right with fletched at 20 yards. next week I plan to get out to 30 and shoot broadheads that will be my deciding factor. If that goes well I plan to shot field and hunt with it.. if not I will put the plunger rest back on.. 
So far I am very pleased


----------



## bowbender300

I have 3 bows and they all have a Beiter Plunger with a Cavalier Free Flyte Elite flipper rest on them.


----------



## Stillfingers

I use a Cavalier Plunger with a Terry T3 Magnetic Wire Flipper. Here's some pics from this same subject a couple of years ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133542&p=1057023598#post1057023598

The Bodoodle Timberdoodle is an excellent rest also.


----------



## RAGINROADRUNNER

Drop away rests don't work. We time lapsed them and the arrow is long gone before the rest ever drops away. Look at Cavalier. They have some of the best rests for finger shooters. I have shot these rests for 20 years and swear by them..RR


----------



## J-san

I've been looking for a new rest for my Barnsdale. Main uses are target (for leisure, not competition) and hunting. I shoot it bare bow and currently have a NAP Center Rest flipper which has been working well, but I feel lacks adjustability. I have been snooping on Lancaster Archery and came across this one:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-free-flyte-arrow-rest-rh.html

I like how it incorporates a plunger and wire magnetic flipper in one and seems to have some vertical and horizontal adjustability. Anyone used this rest before?


----------



## biblethumpncop

I have an indoor bow set up with a springy. It works well, but has a distinct "ping" noise at the shot. The othe bows are set up with a Cavalier Free Flight rest and my favorite plunger- an adjustable Spigarelli plunger. I have two set up like that.


----------



## eric schmaus

RAGINROADRUNNER said:


> Drop away rests don't work. We time lapsed them and the arrow is long gone before the rest ever drops away. Look at Cavalier. They have some of the best rests for finger shooters. I have shot these rests for 20 years and swear by them..RR


 Tell that to Mitchell and BOHO, they both use them with great success.


----------



## dsheffey

J-san, That's the free flight rest. I guess most all finger shooters have shot that at one time or another. If I was shooting for score that's the rest I shoot. Like most others I take the blade off and shoot a plunger.

For hunting I always shoot the center flipper. Hard to break, cheap enough to have one in your pack and another in the truck and two more in a box at home.....just in case.


----------



## mitchell

Have had good success with the QAD drop away, shooting a bare shaft out to 25 yds. Not trying to discount someone else' experience, but I hunted with mine for 2 years with zero problems. My only complaint was it was a little louder than what I preferred. Admittedly, I am a noise freak.


----------



## red44

I have a couple older Barner rests that are an inertia drop away. I can't say I shot better or worse (not saying much LOL) but I do occaisionally shoot with a guy who still shoots his Barner, and shoots it very well. You can't tell me a drop away won't work. He shoots it on a Prostar I beleive. I can barley beat him using my release, and can't touch him when I shoot fingers. I think the key to being able to use a drop awaywith fingers is you have to have decent form, a smooth release, and the correct spine.


----------



## Harperman

What is so neat about Finger shooting, is that there is room for so much variation of equipment, and form...A fella that I used to shoot with could wad arrows out to 40 yards, and shoot the center out of a single spot target indoors shooting Fingers with a Lizard tongue or Prong rest...he drew the bow with split fingers, dropped his top finger at anchor, , and shot stiff arrows....I wouldnt recommend a prong rest for Fingers, but I know that someone that has solid form, and sets the bow up for that rest can do well with it....Jim


----------



## J-san

dsheffey said:


> J-san, That's the free flight rest. I guess most all finger shooters have shot that at one time or another. If I was shooting for score that's the rest I shoot. Like most others I take the blade off and shoot a plunger.
> 
> For hunting I always shoot the center flipper. Hard to break, cheap enough to have one in your pack and another in the truck and two more in a box at home.....just in case.



Thank you for the info. Do you know if the blade is adjustable for spring tension like a plunger would be? I am seriously considering getting this rest.


----------



## Macs

unless you like messing with different rests, keep it simple and stick with the flipper rest. I'm shooting a bowtech specialist at 70 lbs, barebow, barefingers, gold tip hunters 75/95, with 4" quikspin vanes and a NAP flipper rest and get perfect arrow flight everytime.


----------



## big cypress

did i happen to mention i have a nap flipper rest [rh] for sale . bought two , tried one , sold one , THINK the remaining one is the one i didn't try . one i tried was only for a dozen or so shots ......edit : also have a terry t3, cheap .


----------



## mitchell

Macs said:


> unless you like messing with different rests, keep it simple and stick with the flipper rest. I'm shooting a bowtech specialist at 70 lbs, barebow, barefingers, gold tip hunters 75/95, with 4" quikspin vanes and a NAP flipper rest and get perfect arrow flight everytime.


Not to hijack, but how in the world do you shoot bare fingers? I shoot a very thin cordovan tab. When I try bare fingers it feels like the string hangs up on the fingers. ukey: Any tips?


----------



## jnordwell

Im shooting a nap 360 rest with good results.


----------



## eric schmaus

mitchell said:


> Not to hijack, but how in the world do you shoot bare fingers? I shoot a very thin cordovan tab. When I try bare fingers it feels like the string hangs up on the fingers. ukey: Any tips?


 Same here, bare fingers? My finger tips would be raw. I like the Neet pinchfree tabs.


----------



## JBlumenfeld

I've done it, of course I don't shoot a high poundage bow. Definitely prefer, and use, a tab.


----------



## TheAncientOne

nwjhl said:


> I have alot of success with the Bodoodle Timberdoodle.


Ditto

TAO


----------



## peshikthe

timberdoodle all the way.


----------



## tiny52

Magnetic Wire Flipper.


----------



## pursuit

I cannot image using anything but the Whisker Biscuit in a hunting situation. As state before it is FOOL (Me) PROOF !!!!! I have also had incredible success in tuning with the Biscuit on my newest bow.


----------



## Fury90flier

this is an updated model of what I used to use. If I wasn't using that it was either a spring or flipper and plunger.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/nap-quiktune-1000-arrow-rest-rh.html


----------



## Jeff A M

The Star Hunter rest is my favorite for shooting fingers.


----------

